# Bissell spotclean Pro



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Thinking about buying the bissell spotclean pro as we've just got new carpets at home and would also be good for use in the cars.

For the price difference between this and their other spot clean machines it would make sense to go for this.

I don't want a full wet/dry vac

Anyone got one or their other spot clean machines?

https://www.bisselldirect.co.uk/pro...nA47lCu-yG-cwRmN52yZlZIUFvYMDbz8aAsqxEALw_wcB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Be interested in people’s thoughts as I’ve been looking at these and other makes over the past month or two ...


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

No experience of this. I have a chea**** vax for house carpets, and have been considering the wicks wet/dry for the garage and cars.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

I have the Spotclean Pro, but I've only had it for a fortnight or so. I've only managed to clean two sets of car mats and then do our house carpets.

Its also my first 'extractor' so I don't have a lot to compare it to, only a 20 year old wet and dry Vax. It is very powerful (also very noisy), with great suction, and it's so quick and easy to set up. The fluid tank is large enough to about 3 sets if mats, or probably an entire vehicle carpet. The spray for that fluid is even and consistent. All in all I think its a great bit of kit.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Sounds ideal then Cookeh, thanks further info 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The USA guys rate this a lot, my Numatic George was £299 the Spot Pro £150 that is was is recommended by them, would be a good size adequate size, I would still plus clean water just to extract, use something like AutoSmart Bio Brisk..

Have fun, John Tht.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks for that, looks like I’ll be buying then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I’ve got the little green, it’s perfect for cars and stairs and rugs.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

We have the spotclean (not pro version) and it's decent enough. The hose is a bit stiff and could do to be a bit longer, but it does get used. Works well on dog sick!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Seems ideal for the car and little stains at home, has very good reviews online and seems to be regarded as one of the best budget spot cleaners currently available.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Far more portable than the George , but it would have to be built well to beat the durability of the George for sure, I think for non commercial car use looks good but you could pick up a George cheaper.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Derekh929 said:


> Far more portable than the George , but it would have to be built well to beat the durability of the George for sure, I think for non commercial car use looks good but you could pick up a George cheaper.


George is just too big really. Plus he might fight with Henry in the garage 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

garage_dweller said:


> George is just too big really. Plus he might fight with Henry in the garage


I use my Spot Clean on the car about twice a year - no point having an unwieldy machine taking up space. Yes, the hose isn't brilliant, and the capacity is small, but I'd rather have a machine that takes 5 mins to setup.

Oh, and yes, it's good on pet 'stains'.


----------



## evanhartshorne (Mar 15, 2013)

Seems that the price has gone up significantly in the last few weeks. I was looking at these before Christmas and they were all priced £125-129 now they have gone up to £149


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Got mine for around £119 just before the Black Friday sales, seem to have shot up since then - as you've noticed. Amazon warehouse ones available for £99 until very recently.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Is that the spotclean pro or spotclean cookeh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Pro


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Just bought on eBay with a 10% off code so got for £134. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Really tempted to get one of these but I am losing the plot with buying detailing stuff...I've just bought a whole load of goodies from CYC :wall:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Ryan said:


> Really tempted to get one of these but I am losing the plot with buying detailing stuff...I've just bought a whole load of goodies from CYC :wall:


I'm not classing it as strictly detailing purchase as will be used in the house and caravan too. It'll just be a very handy tool to have around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

garage_dweller said:


> I'm not classing it as strictly detailing purchase as will be used in the house and caravan too. It'll just be a very handy tool to have around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll use that excuse if you don't mind..


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Trix said:


> I'll use that excuse if you don't mind..


Crack on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

For anyone who’s bought this, bissell are doing 3 for 2 on chemicals. I know you can buy any but just in case people are interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

garage_dweller said:


> For anyone who's bought this, bissell are doing 3 for 2 on chemicals. I know you can buy any but just in case people are interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you on commission?! You are not making this any easier!! :lol:
I am probably going to crack in the next 12-24 hours, just trying to at least make it look like I put up a good fight.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

if you're buying through eBay I presume the code will only last until end of tomorrow.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/392220430790 bought at 8am this morning and getting delivered tomorrow, same with the bissell order. Hope that helps 

Not sure about the bissell deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Love my Numatic George, it can suck the patten off a carpet, the Bissell are protable plus functional for a few cars, where you can spray the cleaner from a bottle at higher ration plus extraction. It is were a shop a George may win, buy the Bissell when on offer which may happen once the notion of sales becomes more. 

John Tht.


----------



## DigitalGremlin (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a spot clean pro and love it, compact and does a great job , only downside is short hose and sometimes have to fill and empty a couple times but it really is a bo fuss machine and very good for price.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Just a quick update. Had some time tonight to play with the Spotclean Pro.

Just wanted to test the machine to see how easy it was to use so got the front mats out the focus to give them a clean.

The mats are two years old, vacuumed regularly and given the occasional wipe down with fabric cleaner.

Always difficult with black mats to see any dirt but here's the before pic. 








Set the machine up with hot water and bissell wash & protect pro stain and odour. 
Set up was quick and easy.










Mats given a spray of the cleaner fluid then scrubbed with the brush head. 
And the mats after









And the water in the waste tank









It's difficult to see any difference in the mats but lots of dirt has been pulled out and the bissell solution has stain guard.

So really happy with purchase. Easy to set up and use and clearly does a decent job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good - definitely looks effective. 

On my list to buy something like this, this year...


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Didn't know you could use hot water with this doh. How hot can you go?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

60degrees, so tap water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

garage_dweller said:


> So really happy with purchase. Easy to set up and use and clearly does a decent job.


Ordered mine the other day and paid an additional £24.99 for 4 years of accidental cover just in case!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Just a question on this, I have a bissle and the suction power seems really low, I think I may have a faulty one.

Can any one confirm what sort of suction it should give out should I have Henry type of suction


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Have a look on YouTube at DetailGeek, he uses it for all his interior work so you may see the sort of performance he gets and compare that to yours?


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

Mother-Goose said:


> Have a look on YouTube at DetailGeek, he uses it for all his interior work so you may see the sort of performance he gets and compare that to yours?


Thanks buddy I have been watching him, I think he was the reason I got one.

Just not impressed with the suction, May change it up for a karcher one


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Glennroy said:


> Just a question on this, I have a bissle and the suction power seems really low, I think I may have a faulty one.
> 
> Can any one confirm what sort of suction it should give out should I have Henry type of suction


Difficult to compare to a Henry really but no issues with the suction on mine

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Glennroy said:


> Thanks buddy I have been watching him, I think he was the reason I got one.
> 
> Just not impressed with the suction, May change it up for a karcher one


I'd try returning it and get a replacement to see if it's better. Can't hurt to try?

Although the Karcher one does look good, everyday detailing on YouTube has that and it looks like it gives really good results.

What I like about the Bissell is brush built in to the head...but I haven't used one to know if it makes much of a difference. The drill brush really does.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

I have a karcher extractor tempted to get a small bissell also for the harder to reach areas you cannot get with the larger machine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2020)

I have a bissel pro heat, which is the same thing but with an upright hoover and an attachable hand held hose. Works absolutely brilliant and would defo reccoment Kissel for occasional use jobs. I've done some pretty manky carpets in the wife's car and they came up new just using surfex hd at around 7% dilution and hot water I the bissell.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

DannyRS3 said:


> I have a bissel pro heat, which is the same thing but with an upright hoover and an attachable hand held hose. Works absolutely brilliant and would defo reccoment Kissel for occasional use jobs. I've done some pretty manky carpets in the wife's car and they came up new just using surfex hd at around 7% dilution and hot water I the bissell.


Good to know that similar model is good. Surfex HD does make a fantastic cleaner. It doesn't have much fragrance either which I personally appreciate.


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

So gave it another blast today it seems ok now I am not sure what was going on. 

Pretty handy matching one thing let’s it down the hose could be longer


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I have the original little green Bissel and its great.
Agree the suction hose could be longer but then you would lose suction so moving it around isn't an issue.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

I have a big green bissel and it’s amazing for house carpets etc. 

Also has the flexi hose and head for doing car interiors etc. and what a machine

I really rate Bissel especially when compared to the likes of a George


----------

